# Looking for pure 100% DDR breeder



## SULTANDDR (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi guys 

I live in Riyadh,Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, i would love to have a pure 100% DDR pup bloodline, i prefer two colors - dark black sable & bicolor. doesn't matter where the breeder located as long as he/she got pure bloodline.i will be grateful if i find the pup that i want . 

thanks 
sultan


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Connie with Spartanville.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Kim at www.justk9s.com


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Maybe, it's better to look in Germany?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I think ryanhaus is pure DDR...


----------



## 1der_girl (Aug 16, 2006)

Hena-C Kennels- Pam Lake


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I do not know any of these personally.........

East German Kennel

Grafental-- Bernd Gunther, +49 36603 40252
(I believe his daughter is Ludwigseck Kennel)

Zwinger "von der Old Lady"

Home - Zwinger von der Alten Rster

Haus Iris: [email protected]online.de
http://www.altostland-haus-iris.com/frameset/index2.htm


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

given the location of Sultan I would look to Germany as well.

East German Kennel
Had terrific experience with Parchimer Land 

I told Michael I want a dog with high intelligence , the character dog , the one with the old working style . He understood. Took great care. 
I am raving over the male I got "Como" , first pick male. Also got a female same litter, Chiba --- .
He nailed it . Got it right.

another kennel that I has ddr dogs and is a true working sheep farm is Gerhard Baumann of vom Lord Fandor "von Lord Fandor" . These people try to preserve the raisson d'etre of the breed . Great pedigrees. I was going to offer this link in a discussion on conformation. Look at Hetty Schwedenschanzen , if only in the picture on the upper right hand corner. What beautiful fluid functional movement.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I think it might be best to try in Germany. Might have to go through a lot of red tape and the puppy might have to go through quarantine too, don't know for sure.
www.shaeferhunde-ddr.de This is another in Germany.


----------



## SULTANDDR (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you guys ... 

yeah i stopped my search in US because some breeder asked for 8000$ to get a puppy. these prices isn't reasonable at all. I only have one question left in my mind , what the average price for pure DDR pup ?


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

In Germany they can run 600-900 Euro for a puppy. At least that's what I know.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Sultan....the reason a breeder may have quoted you such an exasperated price ($8000) for a puppy, is because there are many Internet scams going on daily. Possibly because of where you are located...they "assumed" you to be just another scammer.
...just a thought of possibility...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Sultan , 8,000$ for a dog ? , were they trying to take advantage because of your location , Saudi Arabia. 
What were they trying to sell you. Some of the west German show lines can go for sky high prices , one of the reasons activity is so competitive. Dogs are counted on recovering that and more in studs and pups . 
Does your country have extraordinary import regulations . I am thinking of the time I sent a dog to Hong Kong. Boy that was so difficult , and long and drawn out , when they contacted me for another dog I begged off. 

I bought an outstanding ddr pup 1,000 euros . 

I think that is well within the average price .


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I know a good breeder in Germany. 
DSH-Zwinger "vom Seewolf"/"vom Mecklenburger Bolz" - Home


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Internet scamming schemes, cause breeders to "question" many Internet inquiries regarding available dogs/puppies....especially when the inquiry is from another country.
I read about it almost every day....shoot...I've had several myself.
Puppies can range in price "from all over the board"...WL or SL.
I would consider $1500-$2500 US dollar price..the average normal prices for either.
..some lower, some may be even higher...
Most puppies that I see available in Germany, range in price of 700 euro to 1000 euro.
...again, some may be slightly lower or higher...
jmo


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

boeselager said:


> In Germany they can run 600-900 Euro for a puppy. At least that's what I know.


Yes, most of them are below a 1000 Euros.


----------



## SULTANDDR (Jan 31, 2011)

the breeder i have talked with was one of the famous breeders, but i stopped sending him since he locate in USA . I still looking in Germany facing alot of difficulty with dutch langauge, but google helped me alot and i think my chance would be with spring letters . the [rices you have mentioned here its reasonable. i will let u know when i get my new friend 

thanks


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

We paid 600 Euro for our full DDR puppy and the breeder didn't know English at all. Thanks to Google, etc we could both understand each other. With any breeder's whether their here in the USA or over seas, you still have to do your research on them, etc before jumping into getting a puppy b/c it's full DDR or what ever line your looking for, etc.


----------



## vomSHRINER (Jan 31, 2011)

Try searching timberhaus on google. They are based in Washington state and deal in pure DDR dogs.


----------



## SULTANDDR (Jan 31, 2011)

Guys i want you to over view this pedigree and tell me what do you think about it please 

the male 
INTERNATIONAL/ UKC GRAND CHAMPION Golf v Clausberg, CGC, a-normal

the female 
Amy vom Ödland - German shepherd dog


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Recommend you fly here to the kennel before you buy anything.


----------



## SULTANDDR (Jan 31, 2011)

its not that easy for the saudis to fly over night


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Google this kennel name, then decide. I have no idea if the kennel is what has been said.
But with so many questionable stories out there, I would not buy a dog from this kennel without going there myself.


----------

